# Bioshock Infinite Key abzugeben



## stawacz (24. September 2013)

tach post

ich habe wie oben schon steht einen bioshock key über von meinem grafikkartenkauf.

ich würde ihn für 15 euro abgeben oder(was mir lieber wäre) wir "TAUSCHEN" 

interessieren würde mich,civilisation 5 brave new world...  wo ihr das holt is mir egal,,hauptsache es is als steam key.habs mitlerweile schon für n 10er gesehen..

würden uns dann adden,,und dann müsste man das als geschenk versenden


also,vieleicht findet sich ja jemand


----------

